# My amanos have disapeared



## Bacms (17 Jan 2016)

Hi guys,

Feeling a bit down at the moment. Just did the weekly water change and confirmed by suspicions that all the amanos have disappeared from my tank. Only explanation I can find is them dying but shouldn't I find their bodies if this was the case? Tank is stable and they have been on it for about 4 months so really no idea what could have caused it.


----------



## stu_ (17 Jan 2016)

Open topped ?
They have been known to jump ship.


----------



## jagillham (17 Jan 2016)

Or hide! Lost mine for around 6 months and when I changed the scape around and they were there!


----------



## NC10 (17 Jan 2016)

How big is your tank? They're experts at hiding!

I had 2 and can count on one hand the number of times I saw them. 

Apart from the odd glimpse, the only time I've really seen them is when I did a complete tank strip down to move them into another tank, and when I got up in the middle of the night once and found one sat on the carpet.

I haven't seen anything in ages though so guessing they're no longer with us


----------



## Bacms (17 Jan 2016)

I used to see them all the time which is the reason I am surprised and they normally hang around when I add some courgette. But in the past 2 or three they simply seem to have disappeared at first I thought they were just hiding in the plants since tank is now a bit of a jungle but couldn't spot any at water change. Really hope you guys are right but don't have much hope feeling really gutted to be honest 

@Stu no it's a juwel vision 180 I did change the lid to accommodate 2  TMC grobeams so there is a small gap but highly doubt they would be able to escape through


----------



## Martin in Holland (18 Jan 2016)

Amano shrimp can crawl far, just the other day I found one behind my son's bed, it must have crawled for atleast 10 meters, same floor though...no stairs in our apartment


----------



## Wisey (18 Jan 2016)

After waiting 6 months for Amanos to come in stock, I bought 6 a week last Friday. They all seemed quite happy, but at water change on Sunday night they became very active when the fresh water went in. It was temperature matched within a degree or two and had been treated with Prime. The next day, I found 3 of the 6 dead on the floor, one just at the back of the cabinet and the other two had made it about 2-3 metres. The other 3 seem to have quite happily stayed in the tank for another week. I wasn't able to do my weekly water change yesterday, it will be done tonight instead, so I am hoping that the rest stay in there. They are hardly visible, they do hide a lot, so I'm always wondering whether another one has walked or not.


----------



## Ajm200 (18 Jan 2016)

Ours are good at hiding.  I used to have a dedicated shrimp tank.  When it started to leak, my husband panicked and tipped the whole lot into our big tank (with big filters and big fish). Some of the cherry shrimp were eaten and a lot more were rescued from filters.  The Amanos just vanished.  This happened over two years ago but at least 2 of the 4  Amanos are still in the tank.  We see them from time.  Two were sat on plant leaves a few days ago being watched by the Angelfish.  I tried to net them and they disappeared amongst the plants


----------



## Ajm200 (18 Jan 2016)

Bamboo shrimp are another type that likes to leave the tank and go for a wander.  We lost a few that way


----------



## Tim Harrison (18 Jan 2016)

Yep...they are consummate escape artists...and, I suppose depending on the species, they can be pretty fussy about sudden changes in water conditions. That's when they'll be likely to jump ship. They'll crawl for metres and hide, and if you've got a cat it'll find them a attractive walking snack...
I also think that some species are very sensitive to reasonably high CO2 saturation, and will escape when that's also not to their liking.


----------



## Bacms (18 Jan 2016)

I am only surprised I am not finding any bodies. I did manage to spot 2 last nights when lights were out but the numbers have definitely decreased from the 20 I introduced and that were visible most of the time. My guessing is there was some problem as even the fish were less active on Saturday at which point I lowered the CO2 and this morning they are definitely happier so I could have gassed them with CO2 but the no bodies things is the bit that I find strange.


----------



## JamieB (18 Jan 2016)

I regularly don't see mine, I should have at least 10 in the tank.. I'll see a few every now and but regularly find their sheds in the tank!


----------



## Martin in Holland (19 Jan 2016)

If they died in the tank, the others might have cleaned them up for you


----------



## zozo (19 Jan 2016)

Yup i lost all of them except one, few died, but al least 15 to 20 jumped.. I didn't know, have an open top tank with lots of emersed growth and floating vegitation. I thought this actualy would prevent them from leaping out, but i've seen them climb on it and went totaly emersed to get to some goodies. Even found one in the HOB filter, where it had to climb the water stream over the sponge into the pump compartment.. They are also easily scared and than jump like flees, even when on the ground they can jump in 3 hops to the oher side of the room.

The most of mine have jumped during the race time, when the girls come into heat. Then the boys get totaly nuts and race around the tank like wild. (You know Cyprus Hill - Jump Around ?? That the tune they wana hear when racing.)


----------



## dan4x4 (24 Jan 2016)

*Most recent attempt of keeping amano's in an glass top aquarium*

I had 5 "amano shrimp" - not sure they really where amanos.
-Lost 4 of them in 1st week.
-5th one said for a while but was gone within a few months.
I found 4 of them on floor relatively close to aquarium. One of them in the kitchen, not sure if the dog helped it get this far or wether it was a true athlete haha.
60 Litre aquarium
-Hard water area
-These shrimps preferred the wood

*Previous experience of keeping them in an aquarium with a lid*

-Kept 2 for years. When they die they go orange.
-Never escaped, although it wouldn't of been hard for them, as it had 2 overly big holes where cables for pump and heater ran through.
-40 Litre aquarium
-Soft water area
-these shrimp used to spend most their time of leaves of echinodorus


I know it could of been a multitude of reasons that I lost them, but I blame the open top. However I wasn't sure the most recent ones where intact amanos. I think they could of been different species.


----------



## Martin in Holland (25 Jan 2016)

It seems to be the season for Amanos  to just out of the tank...already found 5 died on the floor, found even more taking a stroll around the living room, confined them back to their quarters.


----------

